# Partner with suicidal thoughts



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

mia-me said:


> 'Accept everyone equally' doesn't mean you have to date, bang or nurture them. You've taken the axiom way too far and frankly, moving in with someone you barely knew can and will often result in unforseen issues. Both of you need to address your issues and if the relationship isn't working for you, there's nothing stopping you from leaving. If he threatens suicide again, then tell him that you'll call the police so they can help to prevent the needless tragedy.


It is true, it was a risk I thought I could take. However, I did not move in with him alone, he joined me and my another friend/acquaintance. In the end I probably overestimated my limits... ugh. I never expected emotional blackmailing. Hopefully we both find our peace . To me, it is helpful to unravel all these psychological threads to try to understand situations, something he does not prefer to do.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Aarya said:


> It is true, it was a risk I thought I could take. But I didn't move in with them alone, I also moved in with one of my friends too in the same house, so that it was a 3 person tenancy . I probably overestimated my limits.


Good for you for acknowledging this. What I find helpful when it comes to relationships is viewing them from the lens of compatiblity and incompatibility. This is a more realistic view since every person has their positives and negatives, including ourselves. And, as you well know, what triggers attraction isn't universal so what you perceive as a negative, might be a positive for someone else. With this in mind, rather than walking away from relationships with bitterness and anger, demonizing exs, learn something about ourselves from the framework of what works and doesn't work with us.


----------

